# New coyote gun want heavy barrel



## roggowj (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi guys I know this subject has been beat to death by me been awhile since I have posted in here. I am looking to get a new gun and just wondering what u guys would look at Want it in a 22 250 and also what would u guys run for glass. I am partial to Remington's or savages but am open to anything. Thanks guys


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if i were buying a new rifle now, i'd pick a savage over a rem. as for a scope, for just a hunting rifle, there is no need for a high $$ scope. plenty out there for 300.00 and under.
weaver/vortex/nikon.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What's the reason why you would want a heavy barrel on a coyote gun? You're going to be hauling this gun around with you through snow and different terrain. The only advantage with a heavy barrel is that it'll cool faster and have less barrel whip. But with coyotes you're only going to shoot a few rounds at a time at max so why carry the extra steel if you don't have to? Just wondering.

If you want to go after a heavy barrel in 22-250, take a look at a Tikka T3, they have a nice heavy barreled model. If you wanted to go with a remington go after a 700 VS-SF II. This was the last decent stocked varmint rifle that they made. All of the new stocks are plastic injected junk. These have been discontinued so you'll have to really dig to find one. I'm sure savage has something in their line that is pretty decent too. Just look around.

xdeano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

A heavy-barreled rifle doesn't seem necessary for yote hunting -- as Deano says, it's too much weight to carry and a hot barrel isn't a factor when coyote hunting. The only bull barrel I have is on a CZ 452 American in .17 HMR. At the times when I'm shooting multiple rounds in relatively quick succession such as when firing test rounds or in the gopher or PD patch, I take a few rifles along. Plus a bucket of water and a towel. Cools those barrels down real quick.


----------



## roggowj (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi guys only reason I want a heavy barrel is cuz I don't have one haha. Have a 204 in a cz 452 American and a 22 250 in tikkat3 and several ar set ups. Matter of want then need. Just wondering what is out there that is good. Looking at savage model 10 preditor max one. Looks decent but any opinions will work. Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Gotcha, the savage predator max 1 is a nice little rig. I wouldn't mind one myself. 
Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

roggowj said:


> Hi guys only reason I want a heavy barrel is cuz I don't have one haha. Have a 204 in a cz 452 American and a 22 250 in tikkat3 and several ar set ups. Matter of want then need. Just wondering what is out there that is good. Looking at savage model 10 preditor max one. Looks decent but any opinions will work. Thanks


Haaaaa, a man after my own heart. Need don't have much to do with it when your safe is already full. I have a Remington XR100 in 22-250. The trigger it came with was a mess, but they sent me a new trigger. Or I should say they for some reason would only send it to a dealer and I picked it up at no cost. Now it's nice and crisp at 1.5 lb. It's a little picky. The 50 gr VMax that I like for prairie dogs will only do .3 inches consistently although it will often do .25 inch. With the 52 gr SMK it will always do under .2 inches. I don't have that great a scope on it. 6 to 24 Bushnell that cost me a whopping $125.

If you have $700 laying around buy a Vortex in 4.x16 or hmmm I think it's 6.5 X 20. Get it with minute of angel reticle and you will not need to touch your turrets for most coyote shots. Unless your going beyond 800 yards and by that time the coyote will think you hit him with a spit ball.

If I had my the money now I would buy a Savage 22-250, then take the barrel off and replace it with a heavy 1-8 twist. Start throwing 75 gr Amax at them out to 1000 yards and I would be having fun.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I bought a Nikon Buckmaster BDC a few yrs ago to go on my Remington 700 CVS 22-250. I've used that quite a few times on the pdog fields. I loved it so much that I bought two more. You can get them for under $300. If you are going to shoot in lower light situations you may want to go with the 50mm vs 40mm version. I've never had any issues on the pdog field, but those have all been in good lighting situations.


----------

